# Pottsville, PA ROUGH shape Gypsy F



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Pottsville, PA | Gypsy

Return to search results



















 * Gypsy
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Pottsville, PA *

Medium • Young • Female 








 









Gypsy is a sweet and sad case she came to us as a stray in very bad shape.She has sores on her body and she was loaded with fleas.It is very sad for her because she is so friendly and loving.She does get along with other dogs and we hope she will be adopted quickly. 

*More about Gypsy*

Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary colors: Gray, Blue or Silver, Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn • Coat length: Short 
*Gypsy's Contact Info*

*Hillside S.P.C.A.*, Pottsville, PA 


(570)-622-7769
 Email Hillside S.P.C.A.
See more pets from Hillside S.P.C.A.
For more information, visit Hillside S.P.C.A.'s Web site.
 
I do not see mix, I see a badly treated GSD:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a sweet face, I really hope she gets picked up ASAP, the poor thing needs some TLC


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Petfinder states she was adopted!!!!!! :happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:

She really tugged on my heart strings, I can sleep well tonight


----------

